# Britgirlsmom



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

I slipped over to the 'other' site today and noticed they have 'banned' another person.  
"Britgirlsmom" was giving them the devil for being so rude with their replies and she was really getting after them! So she got banned. 
I was wondering if she had come across this site. 
She would be a great asset because she sure didn't like the way some of them were 'bashing' posters!









Another poster commented that " remember when you come to this site and ask a question to expect a curt answer as sometimes that is the only way to get a message across to someone". 
And Bev had told another poster if she didn't like the replies she was getting on the site, maybe she had better 'move on'. 
I cannot believe how many times I have seen her say this to a poster who was 'defending' someone else!

Another day in PARADISE :wacko: 


They don't seem to have changed since I left a couple of months ago...do ya think?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah she has been on her for awhile. 

I usually check the other site a couple times a week, just to see what they are talking about over there. They are so rude to people that that is all I can take.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I noticed on "the other site" that someone asking about Maltipoos was totally shut down and Jay left a nasty note about the site being only for purebred Maltese and locked the thread and I assume got rid of the original poster. That is just so amazingly rude. I'm so glad we have this site.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It drives me nuts when he gets rid of the posts. I remember there was a post on there about training your dog to like the bag carriers. There was no brand names mentioned. Nothing that was not allowed. It was there and then all of the sudden (like an hour later) it was gone.







I just find it funny that now he has people that can come on an talk about products because they are people that have paid him to advertise there. <_< That just seems wrong.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I need to go and see what all the fuss is about over there tonight. I was on for awhile last night. It was pretty heated over the puppymill issue...and something else...I can't remember. And the discussion over the puppymill was brought on b/c some unknowing soul posted to brag about her new pup that she brought from a petstore. I felt sorry for her. So did some others. That is not a good topic to debate...like abortion and other strong subjects. People could go round and round all day. But some just feel there is a black/white to things..and will tell you! It is one thing to give your opinion, but some people think their opinion is the only right one, and I just don't agree with that. The tone over there with some people is awful. I wish so bad that some of them would find this one. I can't stand his tone either. When he banned the maltipoo person, he started out the banning post with a "your puppy is adorable"- LOL, like that was going to make her feel better.
Someone asked somewhere ont here about if/why people are banned without warning etc. He had no good answer. Pretty much, follow the rules or else. They give no warnings. Something was said about the brand names and how many things he has to kick out each day. I am wondering where they come from. There is not that problem here. People don't solicit over in this forum. Not that I have found anyway.
I stay over there, for the entertainment purposes, and there is alot of good information too. Someone has to stay friendly over there...LOL. I am sure one day I will either get banned, or fed up. I like this one SO much better!!!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Im surprised I havent been banned there yet.

My baby isn't 100% maltese (infact 50%) and someone pointed it out when the pictures first came out.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i hope these banned people find this site. i like how everyone here is nice and doesnt criticize.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Aug 17 2004, 02:05 PM
> *Im surprised I havent been banned there yet.
> 
> My baby isn't 100% maltese (infact 50%) and someone pointed it out when the pictures first came out.*


 He sure is cute though!!!!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

If anyone gets the chance to go to MO, check out the post by Jay:
"Amazed by Anonymity" and read the responses to his 'amazement'. 
Someone even asked if they could post their email addresses so they could plan a little "Maltese people get -together" and he told them that he would rather not allow that...etc. etc. etc. 
It's almost like "mother may I?"...people aren't even treated like adults on that site. Geeeez

I ask him if he could tell us if people would be given warnings if they were about to be 'banned' and his reply was:
"Our moderators are given full authority to enforce our user agreement anyway they see fit and are not required to give courtesy warnings, etc. At Maltese Only, we always treat our visitors with the utmost respect (I had a hard time with that one). In return, we expect the same from you. If our staff feels that you are consistently addressing myself or our moderators here or elsewhere, online or off, in a demeaning or rude manner, there will be a restriction placed against you in our records"

Please don't misunderstand, I have never had a problem on that site. I just got really ticked off reading the 'bashing' answers they were giving to some of the posters, and telling people 'maybe you should move on". 
To me that is RUDE.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Aug 17 2004, 02:05 PM
> *Im surprised I havent been banned there yet.
> 
> My baby isn't 100% maltese (infact 50%) and someone pointed it out when the pictures first came out.*


Boom Boom is absolutely precious...he looks like a cross between a Malt and a Westie. Sooooo cute.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@Aug 17 2004, 10:46 PM
> *If anyone gets the chance to go to MO, check out the post by Jay:
> "Amazed by Anonymity" and read the responses to his 'amazement'.
> Someone even asked if they could post their email addresses so they could plan a little "Maltese people get -together" and he told them that he would rather not allow that...etc. etc. etc.
> ...


 Yeah, I got a good chuckle out of the "we always treat people with the utmost respect" comment. :lol: :lol: 
Who is he kidding?
Anywho, he has a loyal following of people over there that support him. I guess by visiting I support him also, but I am NOT going to stand up for/defend him to people.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

booms actually half pomeranian.

you'd see if you saw him in person probably..

i get the westie thing a lot tho.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey you guys

I didn't even know I got "banned"! LOL I must have really pissed someone off there! Since I re-signed up I only posted about 5 times, but I guess that was enough for them...

They hated me, they never posted threads that I started and only posted 50% of my posts! LOL! I had said something about how controlling they are right when I got there the first time... I had got banned the first time because I put Brit's website in my siggy and I had forgot that you were not suppossed to do that. I had snatched it off RIGHT afterward, literally like 2 seconds later, and even still I was banned! 

Wow, it was like WWII over there...


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh I never did get that thing about not being able to post brand names... I mean I could see if I was trying to SELL it to you, but if you ask me "Hey Brit's Mom, Brit'ny's teeth sure are white, Patty's teeth look kinda brown, what kind of toothpaste are you using.." Whats the big deal about that?


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Brit's mom: I have to say I was really glad to see someone 'stand up' to the way people criticised other people. 

Glad you are on this site. It is such a nice site and I don't feel like I have to ask 'mother may I' if I want to post something. And I don't feel like I will get 'bashed' on this site.......that is, unless I put my foot in my mouth. 
I NEVER have cared for people that put other people down. They think they are cute, but they really are rude and uncaring people.








You go Girl !


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

The thing that makes me angry is that they don't let you post things just because they feel like it...like I'll try to post something to help someone out without using any brand names or breaking their all important USER AGREEMENT and it still won't get on.
One time I posted a reply and at the end of it I mentioned how adorable the puppy of the person I was reply to was. They posted my message and cut out the part about how I thought their dog was cute...they literally wouldn't let me post a _compliment_ :wacko: .
Oh...and did anyone see how someone asked Jay why they couldn't use brand names? He said that it would be advertising for companies that weren't paying MO. Others said it was such a shame because they were new to the breed and didn't know which products to trust. He told everyone that if they wanted to recommend a product all they had to do was contact the manufacturer and ask them to pay to advertise on MO...








I really feel like that site is all about making money. The breeders list on there is five bucks (and they took it off another website where you can view it for free), they make you pay to look at the photo album and they are always trying to sell you things...their latest is a $15 maltese calendar...oooh la la!








Whenever someone asks where to find a good breeder I always want to say "Come over to SpoiledMaltese and check out the breeder's forum...." Yeah right!
Just venting....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Vent girl...vent!!!
Let it all out!!! LOL :lol: 

I think we all feel about the same way.
Sorry you got banned though. So far I have not, although I did get chastised on the board a few times...and I was one of the ones with the wrong size picture that they were fussing about...I THOUGHT I had followed the directions correctly. Oh well.
I did save someone over there...that posts here, can't remember who it was now...but their picture came up HUGE when I clicked on it, and when I checked their properties, sure enough it was way too big for their size requirements. Luckily, over here we can pm and I caught them and told them before they got their picture posting rights taken away.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I totally agree guys! Its so weird, Ive come to this site SO many times to look at pics of maltese, I thought it was just a photo album site. I had NO idea it was an active community! I just stumbled across the home page, have NO idea how I got here!

It seems 100% better all ready! People are posting what they want, have their baby's pages in the siggy, pics everywhere without PAYING FOR THEM! Im lovn' it!

Thanks to whoever made this site, I feel like Im at home, not at IRobotland or something!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

jay is soo stupid!!!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

I have to admit that when I read the post about the products I was a little confused. If you pay to advertise on the site you can then talk about name products.!?!? I do wish you could ask about namebrand products over there. It seems that alot of people there have had maltese of a long time so I am guessing they would have some experience with what works and whats doesn't I have brought so many things that were just useless. Oh by the way I tried a new product called "X" something. It is used to take stains and odors out of carpet. Bought it at a major petstore. Don't buy!!! The smell is just horrible and last for days. It did take the odor out of the carpet (cat missed his catbox), at least I hope it did - can still smell the product and it has been a week.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah, don't mention brand names, breeder names, web adresses, email adresses, your name, your dogs name (j/k), kennel names (unless of course you are bashing Hollybelle's), or anything like that


Also, make absolutley sure you do not call your dog a "teacup" no matter if you are just discribing the size or anything. In fact don't even say the words tea or cup over there, its not allowed! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I defended a lady over there who called her very small maltese a TEACUP maltese, just describing the size, not saying the breeder called it a teacup or anything, and BOY they got mad! 

And when I asked why do they bash people who have small maltese 3 pounders, but if someone has an 11 pound maltese they get all the love in the world, they really flipped out! Both sizes are not within breed standard of 4-7 pounds, 4-6 being preferred, so what is so bad about having one that is a little small, as long as its healthy?

They can go around calling the tinies nothing but runts and sickly, but if someone mentions something about a maltese being Too Big, they jump on your back!

ALL maltese, big or small, are perfect in my book! I know some breeders purposley try and breed super minis, and I agree this is wrong. But the maltese IS a small breed so there are bound to be some under 4 pounds! Brit Brit probably will only be 3-4 pounds and the breeder didn't sell her as a Mini or Teacup or whatever, just said she was probably going to be smaller and asked if I had small children.

Okay sorry for this loooooooong post but I had to vent!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Which post was that?!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Aug 19 2004, 10:51 PM
> *While we vent, I know what you mean...they jump all over everyone who has a different opinion.  There is one particular poster over there who I can't stand.  She started up a topic just to be nasty to another poster (and they let that post go through!  So much for their moderating.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I really think that they play favorites over there...and I am definitely on their good list. So many of my posts never go through :wacko: 
One time, someone (Elegant...who is now on this forum) asked me where my breeder was located. I tried to post and post and post which town I found her in and each time they didn't let me post it so I finally wrote to their "tech help" or something like that and said this:

I seem to be having trouble posting replies. In a topic regarding the price of Maltese puppies, once user asked me where in California I purchased my pup. I remember vividly what a frustrating process locating a breeder was; I was so grateful for any validation of these feelings, as well as any advice that pointed me in the right direction. I have attempted to respond to this person through posting a reply on that particular thread twice. (I waited the 24 hours it takes to have a reply approved before rewording my reply and trying again.) I have thoroughly read the user agreement. That is why I am so confused as to why my reply was never posted. I never so much as mentioned my breeder's name. I simply told this user to "not give up" and that their search would be "well worth it." I shared the town in which my breeder lives as well as my concern over the long drive home with a young puppy. In order to prevent future confusion, I would greatly appreciate some light shed on this problem: why are my replies not posted? How have I broken the rules of the user agreement?
Thank you,
Brittany Lot

Needless to say they never gave me an answer <_<


----------



## Joeybz (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi everyone!

My name is Joanne and I have two maltese....Jasmine, and Chester. I found this website almost a year ago, but it was not busy at all so I moved on. I had been apart of MalteseOnly. I see names here I remember from there. My username was Chesmine's Mom, or early on it was just Jasmine's Mom. Once I had Jay email me for my phone number so he could talk to me about my posts. It had something to do with my posts coming through three times. I had no idea what I did, but after that I didn't post much as I had gotten a warning for trying to help someone too. I never knew if my post would make it or not. I was so careful all the time. I did post again (MONTHS AGO) on the board and then suddenly I could not get back in. Never knew what happened but thought it a computer thing. I tryed to even email Jay with my trouble, but he would not email me back. Does anyone know... was I banned too?? h34r: 

Several weeks ago I was finally able to sign under a different name. One which I'm not saying either. I went out to look up my old name but nothing comes up. Weird! I read once in a while, but that is it. I found I had this forum still bookmarked, so here I am. I was out on Maltese Only and saw that Brit was banned. No idea why? I was there when Doctor Kathy was banned... The reasons don't make total sense to me.

It looks like you are a pretty active group now, and my needs are more in looking for certain products.....ect............ I once was bashed because my Maltese went into heat and I was concerned because the vet wouldn't do the surgery on her...partly size...she is about 3.4 pounds and some liver issues. She is fine, but she is small and thin and I'd rather not do any surgery on her if not a Life issue. My other Maltese is a male and he was just about the age to be neutered when she went in heat. The vet told me it would be several months more before she did, so we thought we were safe. I was worried for her as keeping them apart was just short of a nightmare. All worked out... he got neutered, she most likely is due for another heat soon, but I'm not worried about her getting pregnant. That is something the breeders (professional) get so worried about. Hey... if she had babies... I am the one that would have to pay for it, and take care of it. NONE of thier business expect all I wanted was some help to get me through a rough time. There are a couple of yahoogroups I like, but one that has all the so called PROFESSIONALS on I quit. They were so back stabbing and just plain mean, that I didn't want to read their posts. I have two Maltese that are pets, and all I want to help on how to best care for them.

That's my 2 cents on the MO website, and another yahoogroup one.

I'm glad to see this one growing!!!

Joanne,
Jasmine and Chester


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

hi!!! i totally remember you posting on MO. im glad you found this site. i hate how everyone there is so closedminded and thinks that their way is the right way. this site is way friendly and doesnt bash anyone. you'll find out soon.







im glad your babies are doing well.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Joe I am having problems view all of the replys to this topic. When I click on the view latest reply the last reply shown is #20. The only way I have found to view the ones after that is to click on Add Reply.


----------

